
Why Are so Many Babies Born around 8:00 A.M.? - mgdo
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/why-are-so-many-babies-born-around-8-00-a-m/
======
mkempe
In the USA, where one third of births are cesarean section surgeries. US
anecdote: I know someone who _scheduled_ with her doctor months in advance the
exact day and time of birth of both of her children.

The numbers are completely different in the rest of the world, e.g. 17%
c-section in Sweden, half of which are emergency (vs planned). [1]

[1]
[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31766715](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31766715)

